#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  flying to cambo with thai gf....

## ch1ldofthemoon

If i decide to take the thai gf to cambo,with me,does she need to have a passport to fly from bkk?
 Or can she fly using just her I.D. card?
I know she does`nt need a visa.

----------


## can123

> If i decide to take the thai gf to cambo,with me,does she need to have a passport to fly from bkk?
>  Or can she fly using just her I.D. card?
> I know she does`nt need a visa.


Do you need a passport if you fly to France ? You don't need a visa.

----------


## sunsetter

> Do you need a passport if you fly to France ? You don't need a visa.


cant make sense of that mate,best bit on nonsense ive read all evening  :Very Happy: 

yes she will need her passport.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> Do you need a passport if you fly to France ? You don't need a visa.
> 
> 
> cant make sense of that mate,best bit on nonsense ive read all evening 
> 
> yes she will need her passport.


It was just my way of saying that passports are always required if flying. Thai citizens may enter Laos on foot without passports and they may take sandwiches with them if they wish. I am not allowed to take sandwiches into Thailand although I did bring ten steak and kidney pies with me once.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> It was just my way of saying that passports are always required if flying *Internationally*.


There, I fixed that for you. :Smile: 

You can fly internally without your passport.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> It was just my way of saying that passports are always required if flying *Internationally*.
> 
> 
> There, I fixed that for you.
> 
> You can fly internally without your passport.


I am most grateful. Your kindness is only exceeded by your intellect and personal charm. Merry Christmas !

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

you can also fly from the uk to any EU country,using your countries ID card.

----------


## Rural Surin

> you can also fly from the uk to any EU country,using your countries ID card.


This is nice. And most know this.
But you weren't referring [or inquiring] about Europe or the UK.

What do European unified policies have to do with flying to Cambodia from BKK?

----------


## Phuketrichard

> If i decide to take the thai gf to cambo,with me,does she need to have a passport to fly from bkk?
>  Or can she fly using just her I.D. card?
> I know she does`nt need a visa.


YES;
she will be stamped in and gets 15 days ONLY overstays are $5./day

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

^^ I was replying to post #4...re: always needing a passport to fly...

----------


## aging one

Think real hard about it mate ^. You are asking if any Thai national who by law must have an ID card can fly to a foreign country on it. In this case Cambodia and yes it is close. But just think about it.  Thanks.  :Smile: 

Get her a passport its a one day deal here with the right documents. In fact it took less than 2 hours to get both twins their first passport. On Changwattana road.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

ok,thanks...

----------


## Lorenzo

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by can123
> ...


Agreed

----------

